# Halloween Village Displays



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

wow those are amazing pics , I love the haunted house and the lighted skulls.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

These are fantastic...great pics, btw.

I've loved the Lemax spookytown stuff ever since I first saw it. 
It's _such_ a shame that it's not available here in the UK.

I've seen some pieces on e-bay where the seller is willing to ship, but the overall costs would make aquiring a decent collection extremely expensive.

I'm still thinking about it though....It would be something marvellous to leave for the Grandchildren.

Thanks for posting those beautiful pics!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are adorable! Makes me think twice about having a Halloween village. When I'm in Michael's each year and those blasted moving villages are ALL cackling and carrying on it drives me NUTS! Unfortunately my brain never rationalized until it doesn't HAVE to be moving... Duh! *smacked forehead*


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

great pics!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

*Part of my spooky town for 2009*

As soon as I get some pictures I will put up the Halloween carnival and cemetary


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

*Me and my fat self*

two more picks for you. I need to get some better ones


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

OT: King of Halloween- love your t-shirt! H5 is awesome!

Will be posting my village soon. Gotta charge my camera batteries.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow! I'm impressed!! I better not show these to my husband, he'll run screaming for the hills! LOL!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW!!! I really love it!!!


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

The lights are fantastic, I love miniatures to begin with and this makes it that much better. 
I have always wanted to do a display but never get around to it. 
I have however commandeered a 3 1/2 foot tall Victorian doll house kit (basically pre-cut wooden pieces in a box) that I will be modifying into a haunted manse.. I will have to post pics when i get around to building it.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for sharing the pics guys. those villeges are awesome. I have a couple of pieces but not as meny as those pics.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I love the displays! Wish I had room for them. I have a couple D56 houses with Lemax characters and accessories.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Those are fabulous!! I have a village, but we average setting it up about every other year. It's a lot of work, and takes up a lot of room in the living room. I'm always a little nervous having it up for the main party, with so many people in the house. Those pics make me jealous that this is *not* the year!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I love your displays Haunster and The King of Halloween. The pictures all turned out great. I find these displays can be pretty hard to get really good pictures of. I think indoor displays like these kinda make-up for not decorating outside and at least nothing gets stolen or messed with, with the exception of our little indoor buddies (cats). Sad but true.


----------



## moochelle (Sep 14, 2009)

The King of Halloween said:


> two more picks for you. I need to get some better ones





The King of Halloween said:


>


OMG  I am so envious of that display.. Love all the lights


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally got my village up but I haven't taken any pictures yet. I'm going to try and get some good ones tonight. 

Love the two that have been posted!


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*We've been collecting for a while*

My wife sets up the village inside while I work on the outside, until it's time to plug everything in, then I get called in.

View attachment 7452


View attachment 7453


View attachment 7454


View attachment 7455


View attachment 7456


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*A few more pix*

View attachment 7457


View attachment 7458


View attachment 7459


View attachment 7460


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quick question; does anyone else have any problems with their buildings making "static noise" or crackling alittle? One of the pieces I had last year is doing this, this year and I basically have to either have the sound on, or keep the whole piece off. Also, another piece I got this year is starting to do this, however if I adjust the cord alittle it gets fainter or stops. Am I alone in this problem?


----------

